
What is the best way to submit my page to search engines? - Tichy

======
merrick33
The best way to get your content into the search engines is to get links from
top social media sites and blogs. These sites carry lots of authority in the
search engines eyes and thus they are visited multiple times a day. Strategies
to get such links include commenting on both types of sites, and submitting
your content. Also comment on blogs in your industry using your new sites URL
as the web site URL in the comment field.

Want to know which blogs are tops, go to Technorati. For social networking
sites have a friend submit some content from your site to
<http://www.digg.com,> <http://www.reddit.com,> <http://www.netscape.com,> and
<http://www.stumbleupon.com.>

Then find some directories to submit to, <http://www.seomoz.org> has some good
articles on the subject.

If you write a press release submit it to <http://www.prleap.com,> seth godin
listed in the 8 free things every site should do.

<http://www.squidoo.com/topfreethings/>

Follow these strategies and your content will get in the search engines index
quickly.

------
Tichy
How can I speed up the arrival of my web page in the search indices? I have
submitted to Yahoo the usual way (web form), but it says that it might take
weeks. Google doesn't know it yet, either, even though I use Google Analytics.
And what about other search engines?

I haven't submitted the page to news.YC because it is german only, and not
very tech cool: <http://Mondhandy.de> is about an astrological moon calendar
for cell phones I developed some time ago...

Edit: I don't think the moon calendar is very popular outside of Germany,
however, I might be mistaken, and if anybody is interested in marketing it in
the US, I would of course welcome a contact.

~~~
davidw
Looks cool, how are you selling it?

~~~
Tichy
Thanks! I am really happy with the web designer I hired for the design.

How to sell it - I am not sure yet. I was planning to try advertising in
women's magazines (online edition), also I guess find all the astrology
communities and write about it there. I am new to selling...

The mobile application gets "distributed" through a publisher, which
unfortunately limits me a bit in my marketing efforts. I would have liked to
try selling through Amazon, for example (so that people looking for print
editions of moon calendars stumble upon the mobile application). But it is too
complicated for the time being (distributor can't provide the API I would
need). If there is any interest for the application, I might still pursue it
at a later stage, though.

~~~
davidw
What I'm curious about his how the distributor works for mobile phone apps.
I've created a few myself, but didn't really find a good place to sell them.

~~~
Tichy
I am not sure what exactly you are asking? I think you could distribute them
yourself, by signing up for a service that allows you to receive Premium SMS
(that's what they are called in Germany) and send WAP-Push messages. The
established distributors also try to put the application up on the portals of
the mobile phone providers or popular portals (like Jamba in Germany). Then
they do a lot of TV advertising.

I was hoping that there could be other ways to sell a mobile application,
though.

Just looked at your homepage, I am impressed by the number of Open Source
projects you have done...

------
ivan
In the Google index you should be in two weeks.

~~~
Tichy
Thanks! I just find it confusing - why does it take them so long, when they
crawl other pages much more frequently? Also I seem to recall that they aim to
deliver results on news items much more quickly (ie new terrorist strike
somewhere - can't wait two weeks for the information to show up).

~~~
ivan
why does it take them so long ... it isn't long just ask other people how long
one had to wait to be in the Google index 2 years ago Tichy :)

Just wait, optimize keywords in page, create backlinks and you will get nice
pagerank as a bonus.

~~~
Tichy
Hm, marketing 2.0? ;-) Maybe I should contact those guys who sneaked a fake
terrorist message into the super bowl broadcasts?

~~~
ivan
I don't know nothing about that but link from news.yc will help you and PG is
tolerant :) so no matter what language is on your site. You know that: "ich
pin ein perliner" :)

You could use this tool from time to time:
<http://www.void.be/googletool.html>

